# spirit...



## idolomantis (Jul 19, 2008)

heres my new ghost named spirit..

man my camera has trouble with her.. shes just 2 cm!

a female... obv a female  







spirit on a twig  






talk to her back as her face it too good for you


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 19, 2008)

So cool! B)


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 20, 2008)

cool, nice name


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jul 20, 2008)

What a cute little ghost mantis!


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 20, 2008)

:lol: Looks like she's a bit camrea shy. Good luck with her. (mist her a bit more often and she'll go green on you.)


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 20, 2008)

Mantis_Whisper said:


> :lol: Looks like she's a bit camrea shy. Good luck with her. (mist her a bit more often and she'll go green on you.)


i,m going to try that  

my camera is actualy not good enough to take a good close in photo


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jul 22, 2008)

My ghost mantids used to be brown as nymphs but they are adult now and they became green! :lol:


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 22, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> i,m going to try that  my camera is actualy not good enough to take a good close in photo


Good luck, when I had mine I misted them everyday, all the males when ligth brown and the female went green. (Only one male stayed black, very nice colouring when He hit adult.)

It seems we are cursed with bad camreas. I need a marco lens.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 22, 2008)

Mantis_Whisper said:


> Good luck, when I had mine I misted them everyday, all the males when ligth brown and the female went green. (Only one male stayed black, very nice colouring when He hit adult.)It seems we are cursed with bad camreas. I need a marco lens.


my curse will last to september 18th, then i get some good canon cam  

spirit is going to molt soon,she aint eating anymore.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 22, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> my curse will last to september 18th, then i get some good canon cam  spirit is going to molt soon,she aint eating anymore.


I'll have to save for ages before I can get something real nice. Camreas aren't cheap. &lt;_&lt; 

yay! She should molt fine, I never had a mismolt with mine.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 22, 2008)

Mantis_Whisper said:


> I'll have to save for ages before I can get something real nice. Camreas aren't cheap. &lt;_&lt; yay! She should molt fine, I never had a mismolt with mine.


nvm on tghe molt, she just ate a bluebottle. funny to see a 2cm mantis eating a 13mm fly


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 22, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> nvm on tghe molt, she just ate a bluebottle. funny to see a 2cm mantis eating a 13mm fly


Mantises molt when they please, or are ready. She'll probably molt soon.


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 22, 2008)

Mantis_Whisper said:


> Mantises molt when they please, or are ready. She'll probably molt soon.


Yah but of course there are signs that show they are getting close to molting.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 22, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> Yah but of course there are signs that show they are getting close to molting.


Yep. But sometimes those signs don't even apply. *has mantises eating an hour or so before molting* Unless that's just me. :mellow:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 22, 2008)

Mantis_Whisper said:


> Yep. But sometimes those signs don't even apply. *has mantises eating an hour or so before eating* Unless that's just me. :mellow:


agreed, once my hierodula ate 2 hours b4 shedding. signs are sometimes usefull.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 22, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> agreed, once my hierodula ate 2 hours b4 shedding. signs are sometimes usefull.


It happened to my ghosts quite a few times, recently my Taiwan flower mantis.


----------



## harryallard (Jul 23, 2008)

i wouldnt want a green ghost

i think black looks the best on adults

makes them look more spooky :lol:


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 23, 2008)

harryallard said:


> i wouldnt want a green ghosti think black looks the best on adults
> 
> makes them look more spooky :lol:


I'd want a red one, but they're hard to get. I do like the green look on the females, and if you ask me, they all look spooky as adults.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 23, 2008)

Is there such thing as a blue mantis? I bet that in the future they will be able to ganeticly modify them into being pink, blue, red, white, lol.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 23, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Is there such thing as a blue mantis? I bet that in the future they will be able to ganeticly modify them into being pink, blue, red, white, lol.


There's species with blue markings, but none that are blue. Maybe in the future we might have a blue one, but I doubt there would be any natural species the colour blue. But then again, there's species we haven't even seen still hiding out in the jungle.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 23, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Is there such thing as a blue mantis? I bet that in the future they will be able to ganeticly modify them into being pink, blue, red, white, lol.


you can paint one  :lol:


----------



## harryallard (Jul 23, 2008)

Mantis_Whisper said:


> I'd want a red one, but they're hard to get. I do like the green look on the females, and if you ask me, they all look spooky as adults.


woahwoahwoah

a red one?

seriously?

is there a photo of that anywhere?


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 23, 2008)

harryallard said:


> woahwoahwoaha red one?
> 
> seriously?
> 
> is there a photo of that anywhere?


Yeah, on an old thread.

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?sh...hl=ghost+mantis

You'll have to roll down a bit to find it, but it's a red female.


----------



## harryallard (Jul 23, 2008)

Mantis_Whisper said:


> Yeah, on an old thread. http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?sh...hl=ghost+mantis
> 
> You'll have to roll down a bit to find it, but it's a red female.


that looks awesome!

does anyone know how to make them like that?

:blink:


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 24, 2008)

harryallard said:


> that looks awesome!does anyone know how to make them like that?
> 
> :blink:


I'm guessing maybe red plants and don't spray her as much, or maybe have red plants and do spray her enough. My guess would it would be something akin to how they keep the black ones black. ( I'll have to expriment if mine ever mate.)


----------



## acerbity (Jul 24, 2008)

I never knew of a definite correlation between humidity and ghost coloration


----------



## mrblue (Jul 24, 2008)

this has been discussed here multiple times, if anyone is really interested they can search for it. i think general consensus is that colour is affected by a combination of multiple factors such as type/amount of light, humidity and colour of environment and probably other things.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 6, 2008)

more.. l4.







camera shy  






eagle eye  






on a twig






on a plant






more soon


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 13, 2008)

spirit vid


----------

